#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 6 Engineering Colleges in Goa
*National Institute of Technology, Goa
Goa College of Engineering
Shri Rayeshwar Institute of Engg. & Information TechnologyAgnel Charities(Agnel Seva Sangh) Padre Conceicao College of Engineering, VernaGoa College of ArchitectureMukesh Patel School of Technology Management and Engineering*Details of Top 6 Engineering Colleges in Goa:*

*1.) National Institute of Technology, Goa
**Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*Affiliation:*  Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Electrical Engineering
Computer Science & Engineering
Electronics & Communications Engineering
*Fee Structure:*
22000/- Per Semester.

*Placement:* NA

*Address:* Farmagudi, Ponda , Goa , PIN 403 401.






  Similar Threads: Top engineering colleges in arunachal pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in arunachal p Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in himachal pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in himachal Top engineering colleges in jammu and kashmir | Best Btech/BE colleges in jammu Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Goa College of Engineering
**
**Year of Establishment:* 1967.

*Affiliation:* Goa University.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringComputer EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:*
12100/- Per Semester.

*Placement:*
Training and Placement Section deals with the training of the students for the purpose of their placement.Experts in training visit the campus every year and guide the students as to how the full process goes about and what preparations are to be made for the same.There are a set of guidlines provided as to how to tackle the aptitude tests and how to deal with the interviews followed.There are mock group discussions conducted. 100% Placement.

*Address:* Goa Engineering College, Farmagudi, GOA 403401.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Shri Rayeshwar Institute of Engg. & Information Technology
**
**Year of Establishment:* 2001.

*Affiliation:* Goa University.

*Courses:*
Computer Science & Engineering
Electronics & Telecommunications EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* NA

*Placement:*
*List Of Companies Visited*
RIT has a full fledged training and placement cell headed by a training andplacement officer. 26 students from first batch were successfully places through campus recruitment. Similarly, 51 students of second batch, 116 students of third batch and 115 students of fourth batch were successfully placed. 32 of current third year have been placed by campus placement. The following is the partial list of companies who have recruited students from campus in recent past.




Zenith

D-Link

NSE-IT

NIO

Lawkim-TechBPO

L&T Infotech

TCS

Caritor

Wipro Technologies

iFLEX Solutions

Cognizant Technologies

Stream Exception

Siemens Information system

Convergys India

Satyam

HP

H.S.B.C

Wipro BPO

N E Technologies

Zuari Industries

HCL
GSL

Microland Ltd

Infosys



*Address:* SHIV SHAIL, (KARAI) , SHIRODA, PONDA-GOA 403 103.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Padre Conceicao College of Engineering, Verna
**
**Year of Establishment:* 1997.

*Affiliation:* Goa University.

*Courses:*
Computer EnggMechanical EnggE & TC EnggI T Engg*Fee Structure:*
Fees Head First Year Rs.31,000/- + Rs.5,000/- + 1,050/-
 Second Year Rs.35,000/- +  Rs.5,000/- + 1,050/-
Third Year Rs.39,000/- + Rs.5,000/- + 1,050/-
Final Year Rs.43,000/- + Rs.5,000/- + 1,050/-

*Placement:*
The Training and Placement Cell at Padre Conceicao College of Engineering handles faculty training requirements, campus interviews, students project requirements, guest lectures and special lectures, industrial visits of students, magazine and six-monthly newsletter.

Besides this, an extensive database of companies (around 1000 companies all over India) has been created to facilitate student placement. As a result of proactive action and hard-work, in the very first year, we were able to attract blue-chip corporates like Wipro, Mahindra-British Telecom, Zuari Industries etc. to our campus.
*Our students are successfully placed in the following organizations*
Tata Consultancy ServicesInfosysPersistent Systems Pvt Ltd.IBM India Pvt. Ltd.Cognizant Technology SolutionsHSBC Software Development (India) Pvt.Ltd.Siemens Information SystemsThoughtworks Technologies India Pvt.LtdTech - MahindraSasken Communications Technologies LtdIdea Cellular Ltd.Wipro TechnologiesL&T InfotechMahindra and Mahindra AutoGodrej & Boyce Mfg. Co. Ltd.Crompton Greaves Ltd.Sulzer , IndiaReliance Energy.Goa Shipyard LtdSesaGoaSyntelZensar Technologies Ltd.Caritor India Pvt. Ltd.Hexaware Technologies Ltd.Mastek Ltd.Torris Harris Business SolutionsLight Bulb Tech PartnersNihilent TechnologiesBMC softwareSatyam Computers Systems Ltd.Hewlett Packard.Cybage SystemsPatniD-Link India Ltd.JaatayuIflex Solutions Pvt.LtdNSE  ITMICO ,BoschMarico Industries LtdZuari Industries LtdACGLChowgule and Co. Pvt Ltd.Finolex CablesNE TechnologiesTop Brass Manufacturing Company Pvt. Ltd.Syngenta IndiaVinka Industries Ltd.Dempo MiningIndo Swiss Financial Software Development CompanyHindustan Lever,Teracomm LtdIndian NavyIndian ArmyPentair WaterTimes of India PressTitan Time Products LtdHimachal Futuristic Communications Ltd.IFB Industries Ltd.Western India Shipyard LtdSancoale TechnologiesWestern India Shipyard LtdICICI Infotech*Address:* South Goa, GOA.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Goa College of Architecture
**
**Year of Establishment:* 1982.

*Affiliation:* Goa University.

*Courses:*
Bachelor of Architecture*Fee Structure:*
ADMISSION FEES
Rs.700/- by Demand Draft drawn in favour of Director of Technical Education payable at Panaji.
DETAILS OF FEES & PAYMENT
(All fees are subject to revision, as approved by the Government)
DETAILS OF INSTITUTIONAL  & HOSTEL FEES
 FULL RATES
Bank draft drawn in favour Principal, Goa College of Architecture Payable at Panaji .
Amount = Rs.11,500 /-
FEES AT CONCESSIONAL RATES (for Govt. Institutes only)
Bank draft drawn in favour Principal, Goa College of Architecture Payable at Panaji
Amount (in Rs.)  @ 30% = Rs. 8,950 /-
                         @ 50% = Rs. 7,250 /-

*Placement:* NA

*Address:* Dr. T.B. Cunha Educational Complex, Altinho, Panaji - 403001, District North Goa, State Goa.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Mukesh Patel School of Technology Management and Engineering
**
**Year of Establishment:* 2006.

*Affiliation:* It comes under Shri Vile Parle Kelvani Mandal's (SVKM's) NMIMS Deemed-to-be-University.

*Courses:*
Information TechnologyComputer EngineeringTelecommunication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA

*Placement:*
Accenture
Ajmera City Scapes
ACNielson
Akzo Nobel
Allied Digital Services

Aranca (company)
Bank of India
Bank of Maharashtra
Berger Paints India
Biocon

Capital IQ
CentBank Financial Services
Central Bank of India
Core Services India
Credence Analytics

CRISIL
Deloitte
Dena Bank
DePenning & DePenning
Deutsche Asset Management

Deutsche Bank
Directi
EMC Corporation(EMC)
Emnet India
Ernst & Young

FactSet
Frost & Sullivan
Future Group
Gameloft
Play Games 24x7

Goodrich Corporation
Goldman Sachs
Google
Havells
HCL Comnet

Hexaware Technologies
HDFC Bank
Hindustan Computers Limited(HCL)
Hindustan Unilever Limited(HUL)
iBruk Consulting

ICICI Bank
Idea Cellular
IGATE Patni
Indian Army
Infosys

Integreon's - Grail Research
Intrack
J.P. Morgan & Co.
Kotak Mahindra Bank
KPIT Cummins

KPMG
Kotak Prime
Larsen & Toubro Infotech (L&T Infotech)
Leo Burnett
LIC Housing Finance

Lupin Ltd.
Mastek
MAQ Software
McKinsey & Company
Meghraj Capital Advisors

Morgan Stanley
Microqual
Microsoft
MindCraft Software
Motilal Oswal

MphasiS
Mu Sigma Inc.
Madras Rubber Factory (MRF)
Naaptol
Nomura

Oracle Financial Services Software
Patni Computer Systems
Percept/H
Persistent Systems
Phone Valley

Pirelli
PricewaterhouseCoopers
Protiviti
Reliance Industries
Reserve Bank of India

SAP AG
Tavant Technologies
Teach For India
Tech Mahindra
UBM plc(United Business Media)

United Breweries Group(UB Group)
Vedanta Resources
Wave Infotech
Works Applications[6][7]
ZTE(Chinese Telecom Major)



*Address:* Behind Homeopathy College, Bhakti Vedant Swami Marg, JVPD Scheme, Vile Parle (West).

----------

